# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Në gjurmë të gërmave dhe shkrimit Pellazgo-Yllir #2

## alfeko sukaraku

Forte e nderuara temë me titull ;"Në gjurem të gërmave edhe  të shkrimit Pellazgo-Yllirë" ja ka arritur me suksesin më të madhë të kaloj mesazhet e duhura në zbardhje te rrënjëve te prejardhjes sonë autoktone.Duke vretur se mbishkrimet Pellazge nuk mundë të kuptohen me lehtësi nga lexuesi shqipnjohes falë alfabeteve te shumta që ka perdorur Pellazgjishtja ,mendova se do ishte më e drejt që të hapja një temë të re në të cilën do mundemi të postojm edhe të  diskutojm mënyren se si lexohen mbishkrimet Pellazge.Ju lutem njohesve të çështjes që ti përmbahen temës në mënyrë që të bëhemi më të kuptueshëm për lexuesin shqipfolës-lexues të cilit i mungon shkenca e albanologjis edhe e ka të vështirë të kuptoj mbishkrimet e lashta.

Sigurisht që kur flasim për mbishkrimet Pellazge nuk mundë të flasim kurrë për një gjuhë si gjuha që sotë flasim ,por për një gjuhë me element te shqipes së sotme  që mbijetojn akoma

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Po e hapë temën me alfabetin Etrusk-Pellazgë

Ky alfabet ka gjashmëri të mëdha me alfabetin Jonë ,edhe eshte mbishkruajtur në Ballkan ,në Etruri kryesisht ----mbishkrime të shkruajtura me këtë alfabet kemi kudo në mesdhe

tre radhet e para tregojn format e të mbishkruaturit në kohë,ndërsa radha e fundit tregon perkthimin në alfabetn klasik latin që është i gashëm me alfabetin e sotëm të shqipes

----------


## crazy_diamond

Linear A
Linear B
Alfabete Ne Gadishullin Italik

----------


## crazy_diamond

LICIO_B.............

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Si u njohëm me alfabetin Etrusk ,shkojm të njihemi me mënyrën se si lexohen mbishkrimet etrure-

Në radhë të parë kujtom se mbishkrimet etrure shkruhen nga e djathta në të majt-kryesisht-pasi mbishkrimet etruske shkruhen edhe me drejtime te ndryeshme


Po e filloj me një pjesë të marrë nga tabola cortoneza----ne fillim po postoj pjesësza në mënyrë që të lehtë kuptohet;

Përdorni alfabetin Etrusk që kamë postuar më lartë ,edhe lexoni djathtas majtas

"]NAL LART VELARA LAROA LISA, LART VELARA AULESA


Sotë do ta shkruanim ndali lart vëllai ,i linduri i Laroa,lart vëlara Aulesa

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

me qart edhe me shkurt do lexonim nje pjesez nga i njejti mbishkrim i cili lexohet si;

AULESE LATINASE

patjeter me ndihmen e alfabetit etrusk qe kam postuar me larte

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

me ndihmën e alfabetit etrusk lexoni nga e djathta në të majt

 MI TRUIA THESATHEI ARCE
MI TRUIA VELE LIA ARCE
MI TRUI AMNU ARCE=

MI TRUIA=MBI TROJËN=NGA TROJA

THESA THEI=DHESA THEI=DHETHYERËN=trojën e shkatërruar

ARCE,me C=S kemi ARSE=ARSH=ARDHËSH=ERDHA


VELE LIA=VËLLA LIJA

AMNU=AMË =NËNËN


Kaluam tek një mbishkrim më i gjatë i cili na tregon se ata që shkruajtën këtë mbishkrim ,erdhën nga Troja e cila ishte shkatërruar =dhe thyer

ata e quajn nënë edhe vëllalindur Trojën

mbishkrimi ju përket shek 7-5 p e s

----------


## Elian70

me falni per injorancen
po pse pikerisht etruske( o etrure)???
po shkronja ë nga del?
ku jane gjetur keto shkrime dhe ne cfare kohe?

"Në gjurem të gërmave edhe të shkrimit Pellazgo-Yllirë"--> pse e quani Yllirë e jo I LIRE?
ku ka arritur ky sukses(ne c'vend dhe nga kush)?
n.q.s. paraqet vetem kete shembull ku jane te tjerat te me paseshmet?

----------


## dias10

> Forte e nderuara temë me titull ;"Në gjurem të gërmave edhe  të shkrimit Pellazgo-Yllirë" ja ka arritur me suksesin më të madhë të kaloj mesazhet e duhura në zbardhje te rrënjëve te prejardhjes sonë autoktone.Duke vretur se mbishkrimet Pellazge nuk mundë të kuptohen me lehtësi nga lexuesi shqipnjohes falë alfabeteve te shumta që ka perdorur Pellazgjishtja ,mendova se do ishte më e drejt që të hapja një temë të re në të cilën do mundemi të postojm edhe të  diskutojm mënyren se si lexohen mbishkrimet Pellazge.Ju lutem njohesve të çështjes që ti përmbahen temës në mënyrë që të bëhemi më të kuptueshëm për lexuesin shqipfolës-lexues të cilit i mungon shkenca e albanologjis edhe e ka të vështirë të kuptoj mbishkrimet e lashta.
> 
> Sigurisht që kur flasim për mbishkrimet Pellazge nuk mundë të flasim kurrë për një gjuhë si gjuha që sotë flasim ,por për një gjuhë me element te shqipes së sotme  që mbijetojn akoma


Z. Alfeko,
Pasioni yt ne deshifrimin e shkrimeve etruske eshte per tu pershendetur.
Do te lutesha qe te mos deshifroje shkrimet me fjale te pashkeputura por shkrimet ku autori i ka ndare fjalet ne menyre te dukshme.
Une personalisht duke mos qene ekspert deshifrimi(megjithese njohurite tek une jane shume me teper se modeste) do te kerkoja nje drejtim prej teje te kesaj pune.
Le ta fillojme me kete:



me poshte ke dhe shkronjet e perdorura:




nese ke ndonje korrigjim le ti diskutojme. Keshtu me duket se behet nje debat i ndershem , korrekt dhe larg spekullimive dhe pozimeve.

----------


## dias10

Une nga ana ime do flas me fakte.
Shihni cthote Tit Livius per gjuhen etruske:

Titus Livius: Historia e Romes Liber 7.2 

_"The Etruscan word for an actor is istrio, and so the native performers were called histriones. ....._

Shprehja etruske per te cilesuar nje aktor eshte *istrio* dhe........etj, etj.

Shikoni me vemendje I STRIO

A nuk eshte kjo fjala shqipe i shtirur  ?
A nuk jane actoret persona qe shtiren, vete aktrimi a nuk eshte shtirje?

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

> me falni per injorancen
> po pse pikerisht etruske( o etrure)???
> po shkronja ë nga del?
> ku jane gjetur keto shkrime dhe ne cfare kohe?
> 
> "Në gjurem të gërmave edhe të shkrimit Pellazgo-Yllirë"--> pse e quani Yllirë e jo I LIRE?
> ku ka arritur ky sukses(ne c'vend dhe nga kush)?
> n.q.s. paraqet vetem kete shembull ku jane te tjerat te me paseshmet?


nuk kemi teme drejtshkrimi ketu miku ime ,po kerkon naze edhe edhe bukurira-kridhu ne ndonje teme tjeter edhe mos na prish pune-

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

dias 

besoj te sqarova?


kalojm tek mbishkrimi i Limnos per ta shoshitur ate ne menyre qe te jete me i leht kuptueshem

fjalia e pare e ketij mbishkrimi paraqitet si me poshte ,germat lexohen keshtu

HULAIESNAFUTH

ndarja me llogjike e mundeshme eshte kjo

HUL AI E S NAF UTH

me paster

NUK NJEF RRUGE ULJE=NUK U PERULE

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Fjalia e dyte lexohet keshtu

ZI A ZI,MARAZ MAF SIAL K VIS

me paster

ZI ESHTE ZI=MBAHET ZI

MARAZ MBAN EDHE SJELL KY VIS

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Pason fjalia e trete

A VIS E VIS THO SE RON AITH

me paster

ESHTE NATYRE EDHE NE NATYRE THONE SE RRON AI

pra i vrari thuhet se rrone aty perreth

thone ne ushtri e thone u vra
por ti s vdiqe or vella


legjendat qe thureshin per trimat pas vrasjes se tyre--ne menyre qe te tmerronin armikun

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

pason fjalia nga ana e jashtme e shtizes

VA MALA SIAL SE RON AI MORINAIJ

me qarte

VA MALA SIAL=MALEVE VETE SILLET=MALEVE DEGJOHET---SE RRON AI MORINAIJ

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Fjalia e fundit

AHER T A VAR ZI O SIFAI

me qarte

ATEHER TEK ESHTE VARRI I ZI DO SHIFEJ


perfundimi 

NUK U PERULE

MBAHET ZI

MARAZ MBAN SIALL KY VIS

ESHTE NE VISE EDHE VISEVE THUHET SE RRONE AI

MALEVE DEGOHET SE RRON AI MORINAJ

ATEHER TEK ESHTE VARRI ZI SHIFE

----------


## ATREU

> pason fjalia nga ana e jashtme e shtizes
> 
> VA MALA SIAL SE RON AI MORINAIJ
> 
> me qarte
> 
> VA MALA SIAL=MALEVE VETE SILLET=MALEVE DEGJOHET---SE RRON AI MORINAIJ


Kisha nje pyetje, ato tri pikat a nuk tregojne ndarjen e fjaleve, nese po atehere perse i copetoni fjalet ne fjale me te thjeshta? Mos po perpiqeni te nxirni me force kete mbishkrim shqip.

----------


## ATREU

> pason fjalia nga ana e jashtme e shtizes
> 
> VA MALA SIAL SE RON AI MORINAIJ
> 
> me qarte
> 
> VA MALA SIAL=MALEVE VETE SILLET=MALEVE DEGJOHET---SE RRON AI MORINAIJ


Fjala e pare
FAMALASIAL


Fjala e dyte 
ZERONAI-MORINAI ndoshta: shërona merrna

----------


## dias10

> Mos po perpiqeni te nxirni me force kete mbishkrim shqip.


Jo jo asnje nuk po perpiqet ta nxjerre ate shqip. Ai eshte i tille, nje mbishkrim ne nje shqipe shume te hershme. Gabimi per mendimin tim qendron vetem ne faktin qe cdo fjale te kesaj gjuhe te lashte i gjendet aq me "lehtesi" korrespondentja e shqipes moderne.

Nga ato ckam studjuar une, shqipja e vjeter megjithese paraardhesja e modernes, ka perdorur ne mase te madhe fjale qe jane zhdukur nga perdorimi ose jane transformuar ne ate menyre qe eshte shume veshtire te heqesh paralele. Psh e ashtequajtura 'greqishte e vjeter atikase' eshte nje dialekt shqip por ngaqe jane shume te ndryshme ne paraqitje, pak veta do te guxonin ta pranonin pohimin tim si te drejte.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Kisha nje pyetje, ato tri pikat a nuk tregojne ndarjen e fjaleve, nese po atehere perse i copetoni fjalet ne fjale me te thjeshta? Mos po perpiqeni te nxirni me force kete mbishkrim shqip.


sepse ne mbishkrimet e  lashta fjalet shkrueshin te ngjitura....shenja pikesimi nuk perdornin fare,ok????



zotrote,na gjej ti nje gjuhe tjeter dhe spjegoje!!!!!eeeeeeeeeeeee si thua,ke bithe???sillna iher greqishten dhe spjegoje :perqeshje:

----------

